# New subwoofer woohoo



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

Slight useless post but im pretty chuffed. I ordered a bk monolith 2 weeks ago and it came on monday.
The guys at bk were great, they built me a custom sub with no amp panel, just speaker terminals (i previously had a passive sub so had the amps etc to run it) and they did it for a great price.

After a little running in i must say im pretty impressed, finish is excellent, and the sound is very fluid. for the cost its a bargin, i may even have to buy a second one :bigsmile: 

Ill post REW graphs after a little more running in and tuning.


edd


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats!

We wanna see pics of it too!


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

when i have tidied my room :bigsmile: 

edd


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! That's pretty radical for them to sell it without an amp. What kind of amp you are using with it?


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

one channel of a behringer ep1500, about 400 watts into 4 ohms, with the bfd, no cross over in sight other than the one in the reciver. its still running in id say (or im getting used to it :R ) i keep having to drop the volume on the sub a little bit every few hours of use, (ive had music with heavy bass content on non stop) so ill run some rew sweeps again soon.

edd


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats edd on your new baby. That is great that they custom built it for you. Enjoy:R


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

How about an update on your sub edd, since you've had some time to really listen to it. Are you still as excited about it as when you got it?


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

the more it runs in the better its sounding.

Its odd as it sounds like the is "less" bass than my previous sub, but the impact and tactile sensation is way better..

as you can see in the bfd forum it eqed very well, almost totaly flat.

how would i improve it? buy anopther one :bigsmile: 


edd


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Is your room tidy yet? Where's the pics? :hissyfit: 

Congrats by the way.

JCD


----------

